

World of Goo for iPad Now Available - daniel_levine
http://2dboy.com/2010/12/15/world-of-goo-for-ipad-now-available/

======
benjoffe
It would be neat if they allowed multi-touch to let you place several blobs at
the same time, it would make it easier than the desktop version and would
warrant specialised levels to take advantage of it.

~~~
ciroduran
The iPad port actually does this, look at their preview video and experience
the full joy: <http://vimeo.com/17390761>

~~~
invisible
The movie that is associated with that clip looks very interesting (Indie Game
The Movie). Nice find!

Can't wait for 2011 :).

------
thehodge
Is this just a direct port or are there special levels for the iPad, I already
have a version or two of this and if it has extra content I might be worth a
buy but if not... I think I'll leave it

------
sabj
Wow, this looks great - a game that can really make use of fingers if ever
there was one. Super helpful for the World of MOM levels, I bet.

I'd definitely get it if I had an iPad... and didn't have the PC version. :)

Keep it up, 2dboy!

------
roadnottaken
This is the first App that makes me want an iPad. The Wii version was amazing.

~~~
Alex3917
There are a lot of apps that are much cooler on the iPad, especially the
generative art and particle physics ones. For example Art of Glow, Little Uzu,
etc.

